# 2x an einem Tag geblitzt (Frage)



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Moin, hatte heute das Pech zwei mal geblitzt worden zu sein, das erste mal waren es mit Abzug 10kmH das zweite mal auch so in etwa 10.

Ich bin noch in der Probezeit (ich Depp) 

Was hab ich nun zu erwarten? 

Einmal wars ein stand blitzer, und ein mobiler.


(Vorher nie was zu schulden kommen lassen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2015)

Nachschulung. 

Is ******* gelaufen...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Echt? Und was ist mit Fahrverbot?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Oktober 2015)

Aufbauseminar



Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## labernet (19. Oktober 2015)

nein, sicher nicht. Bin selber von 2 Mobilen geblitzt worden (3km/h und 11km/h innerorts), während der Probezeit. gab halt n Bußgeld, das wars. Nachschulung sollte erst sein, wenns in die Punkte geht.

Verlängerung der Probezeit um 2 weitere Jahre und Aufbauseminar bei erstmaligem A-Verstoß (u.a. Überschreiten der zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit um mehr als 20 km/h (innerorts oder außerorts))


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Echt? Und was ist mit Fahrverbot?



Abwarten und Tee trinken, sonst mal hier schauen https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/geschwindigkeitsueberschreitung/


----------



## runamoK (19. Oktober 2015)

Bei jeweils nur 10Kmh zu schnell hat man eigentlich nix zu befürchten. Solange es keine Punkte gab... 

"Überschreiten der zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit (hat mit Pkw ohne Anhänger oder Motorrad erst ab 21 km/h Auswirkungen auf die Probezeit"

https://www.bussgeldkataloge.de/indexprobezeit.html


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Da steht 2x A verstoß aber nur über 21kmh. Ich war aber drunter. Deswegen Frage ich hier ja.


----------



## runamoK (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du drunter warst hast du nur das Bußgeld zu befürchten.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Was ist, nur mal angenommen, wenn ich Bei nur einem über 21 wäre und der andere halt 10? 

Interesse halber.


----------



## rabe08 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich will jetzt nicht klugscheißern, Du weisst selber, was Du falsch gemacht hast. Aber ganz generell: vorschriftsmäßig fahren ist einfach Stressfreier. In der Stadt musst du weniger und weniger hart Bremsen, auf Landstraße und Autobahn fährst Du nicht so häufig auf LKWs auf und sicherer ist es auch. Gerade als Anfänger solltest Du eher vorsichtig sein. Um mit ein bischen Speed eher am Ziel zu sein, musst Du schon extrem viel Glück haben, also hast Du noch nicht mal einen Vorteil vom Schnellerfahren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2015)

Hier steht es genau. Die Grenze sind 40,-€ Bussgeld, davon müsstest Du zwei innerhalb der Probezeit machen, oder einmal "A", mit mehr als 21k/h zu schnell, aber das ist nur meine Meinung, lies es selber:
https://www.bussgeldkataloge.de/indexprobezeit.html


Lerne daraus, mach die Augen auf und erkenne zumindest die festen Blitzer immer. Dieser Führerschein auf Probe ist ja wirklich hart, gab es bei mir noch nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

Hm du musst ein Lübecker Hütchen tragen sowie Stützräder ans Fahrzeug montieren. Generell sind " Rechtsberatungen " hier tabu. Aber du kannst auf dieser Seite mal schauen ( sollte wohl ohne Folgen bleiben )


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ja, hab auf jeden Fall daraus gelernt. Wie lange dauert es bis da post kommt?

Nehme wir mal an 13 kmh und 25 kmh zu schnell, was wäre dann?


----------



## labernet (19. Oktober 2015)

2 wochen? kann mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2015)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Nehme wir mal an 13 kmh und 25 kmh zu schnell, was wäre dann?


Lies Dir meinen Link zum Bussgeldkatalog nochmal durch und bilde Dir eine Meinung.

Ich drück die Daumen, dass es unter 21km/h waren.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Bakterius, bei dem Rechner kann man nur eine tat rechnen, aber nicht 2 auf einmal ...

Ich bin richtig sauer auf mich selbst gerade. :<


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dir meinen Link zum Bussgeldkatalog nochmal durch und bilde Dir eine Meinung.
> 
> Ich drück die Daumen, dass es unter 21km/h waren.



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe:

2x 13 kmh zu schnell oder auch 20 = Bußgeld
Mehr als 21 = Aufbauseminar. 

Oder wenns mehr als 40€ sind, ebenfalls Seminar.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Oktober 2015)

Unter 21 km/h passiert gar nichts. Das wird nicht hochgemeldet nach Flensburg.

Über 21 gibt erst Ärger, wenn du das 2mal hintereinander packst. Ich glaube innerhalb eines Jahres gibt es fürs 2. mal dann ein erhöhtes Bußgeld.
Die Punkte bleiben aber gleich.

Es verbleibt aber auch immer ein Bemessensspielraum.
Ich hab mal Vorfahrt genommen und einen Motoradfahrer dadurch zu Fall gebracht. Gab nur Bußgeld, keine Punkte. Hätte die Behörde auch anders sehen können.

PS: Ich hab auch keine Pkte in Flensburg (...mehr, seit 10 Jahren oder sowas).


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Einmal war ich auf jedenfalls unter 21. (wobei da rechts neben mir einer gefahren ist, etwas weiter vorne und gleiches tempo hatte, vielleicht habe ich Glück und er wurde geblitzt) 

Das zweite mal (paar std. Später) meine ich es war unter 21 kann aber auch Haar scharf sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

Also hier stehen die Preisgelder die man gewinnen kann und ich hatte ja nicht behauptet das man mehrere Sachen addieren kann. Ich denke 2 x die gleiche Falle oder wo kurz nacheinander der Test gemacht wird könnte eher unangenehmer sein ( trotzdem eher harmlos ). Hier das Kapitel der Doppelmoppler


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Mäh, ich hab auf jeden Fall raus gelernt und fahre nu noch vorsichtiger und hoffe es bleibt Bei einer Geldstrafe .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

> Einmal war ich auf jedenfalls unter 21. (wobei da rechts neben mir einer  gefahren ist, etwas weiter vorne und gleiches tempo hatte, vielleicht  habe ich Glück und er wurde geblitzt)


Kommt auf den Knipskasten an was der alles kann oder die Messmethode. Dir bleibt nix anderes als abzuwarten besonders wenn du ja wirklich nicht sicher bist wie schnell du warst


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Man kann sich doch sicher bei der Stadt oder wo informieren oder muss man echt auf die post warten?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch sicher bei der Stadt oder wo informieren oder muss man echt auf die post warten?



Auf Post warten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

Die müssen die Beute ja auch erst auswerten, die Bilder bearbeiten etc. das braucht alles seine Zeit. Ich denke in 4 - 6 Wochen bist du schlauer und Angst ist der beste Co Pilot


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2015)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Moin, hatte heute das Pech zwei mal geblitzt worden zu sein, das erste mal waren es mit Abzug 10kmH das zweite mal auch so in etwa 10.
> 
> Ich bin noch in der Probezeit (ich Depp)
> 
> ...



Kommt jetzt darauf an, ob es dein Auto war. Wenn es das von deinen Eltern o.ä. war würden die ja die Post bekommen. Dann ist es nur ein Bußgeld.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ne, ist meiner ...


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich war damals mit Abzüge 22 km/h zu schnell. Durfte Nachschulen. Mit 21 km/h wär nix passiert. Ich bin aber auch schon mit 180 km/h in der 80er Zone geblitzt worden. Das war viel heftiger


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die müssen die Beute ja auch erst auswerten, die Bilder bearbeiten etc. das braucht alles seine Zeit. Ich denke in 4 - 6 Wochen bist du schlauer und Angst ist der beste Co Pilot



Ja ich werde wohl bis dahin unter der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit fahren ....


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich war damals mit Abzüge 22 km/h zu schnell. Durfte Nachschulen. Mit 21 km/h wär nix passiert. Ich bin aber auch schon mit 180 km/h in der 80er Zone geblitzt worden. Das war viel heftiger



Darf man den Lappen während der Schulung behalten oder ist der automatisch weg?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2015)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Darf man den Lappen während der Schulung behalten oder ist der automatisch weg?



Wenn würde das ja in dem Brief stehen.

Als Wiederhohlungstäter kannst du eh so nicht zählen, da du erst den Bußgeldbescheid des ersten Verstoßes erhalten haben musst. 



> Bei Geschwindigkeitsverstößen liegt eine Wiederholungstat vor, wenn innerhalb von einem Jahr zweimal eine Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung von mehr als 26 km/h vorlag. Ob die Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung hier innerorts oder außerorts begangen wurde, ist unerheblich für die Einstufung als Wiederholungstat. Der Zeitpunkt, an dem der Autofahrer Kenntnis von dem Geschwindigkeitsverstoß hatte – *also frühestens der Erhalt des Bußgeldbescheids* – gilt als Stichtag.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2015)

Kommt drauf an, wie schnell du warst. Mein Bruder wurde innerorts mit 50 km/h zu schnell geblitzt. Der hatte Lappen weg und Nachschulung.

Ich wurde auf der BAB mit 22 km/h zu schnell geblitzt, durfte Lappen behalten, hatte aber Nachschulung.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn würde das ja in dem Brief stehen.
> 
> Als Wiederhohlungstäter kannst du eh so nicht zählen, da du erst den Bußgeldbescheid des ersten Verstoßes erhalten haben musst.



Also zählt es als eine tat anzusehen?


----------



## olli1011 (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man zur Nachschulung muss kriegt man ne Weile nach dem Bußgeldbescheid des verstoßes nochmal post aus Flensburg, dass man ja Punkte in der Probezeit bekommen hat und zur Nachschulung muss und man den Nachweis der Nachschulung bis Datum x vorlegen muss da sonst die Fahrerlaubnis eingezogen wird.
Genug Zeit auch wenn man auf dem Dorf wohnt und nicht jede Woche nen neue ASF startet.
Wenn man Probleme hat rechtzeitig auf dem Land ne Fahrschule zu finden oder so wie ich erstmal eh kein ASF machen kann da man nen Fahrverbot absitzen muss (war damals 97 zu schnell) kann man sich da auch melden und die Frist zur abgabe des Nachweises verlängern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin in der Probezeit mal über eine tiefrote Ampel gefahren und wurde richtig fett geblitzt. Hab deswegen nie Post bekommen. Nachschulung war dann aber später doch fällig, nachdem sie mich während des Pizzaausfahrens mit 70 Km/h in der 30er Zone erwischt hatten. Aber das Aufbauseminar war lustig. Da waren nur Rowdys und der Lehrer war ein Trottel. Hat nur in der Brieftasche weh getan. 350 Öcken.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Also keine Punkte = keine nach Schulung.... Hoffe das ich das zweite mal nicht so schnell war. Das doofe teil hat saumäßig geblendet und hab gebremst da ich nix sehen konnte, somit auch nicht wie schnell ich genau war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Also zählt es als eine tat anzusehen?


Natürlich nicht aber für einen Wiederholungstäter hättest du mit mehr als eine volle Windel stinken müssen


----------



## fushigi01 (19. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Probezeit mal über eine tiefrote Ampel gefahren und wurde richtig fett geblitzt. Hab deswegen nie Post bekommen. Nachschulung war dann aber später doch fällig, nachdem sie mich während des Pizzaausfahrens mit 70 Km/h in der 30er Zone erwischt hatten. Aber das Aufbauseminar war lustig. Da waren nur Rowdys und der Lehrer war ein Trottel. Hat nur in der Brieftasche weh getan. 350 Öcken.



Ich bin in der Probezeit auch xmal geblitzt worden, immer unter 20km/h zu schnell außerorts, gab nur Bußgeldbescheide. Aber leider dann kurz vor Ende der Probezeit 21km/h zu schnell auf der Autobahn wo 120 war. Nachschulung, Probezeitverlängerung und so um die 400€. Und ich kann bestätigen, in der Nachschulung sind meist nur Geschukkte und mein Lehrer war auch ein Freak... Aber die Nachschulung war echt locker, da braucht man nichts befürchten. Und Führerschein darf man auch behalten währendessen. Solange das eigentliche Vergehen nicht so schlimm war das man auch als Langzeitführerscheinbesitzer den Lappen hätte abgeben müssen.
In deinem Fall würde ich sagen, du bekommst nur Bußgeldbescheide und fertig. Brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## cerbero (19. Oktober 2015)

Ein Blitzerbild unter 21 km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung ist kein Bußgeld sondern ein Verwarnungsgeld. Das kommt über die Gemeinde/Kommune. 
Da brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen. Nur solltest du das schleunigst bezahlen, bevor irgendwer ein Bußgeldverfahren wegen nicht bezahlen daraus macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2015)

Du bist aber noch meilenweit vom Hihgscore entfernt. Der liegt aktuell bei 42x geblitzt in zwei Stunden:
Der Postillon: Rekord: Sportwagenfahrer schafft Blitzmarathon (42x geblitzt werden) in unter zwei Stunden


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ihr habt mich auf jeden Fall behruigt und ich werde mehr aufpassen, und ich kann allen anderen nur raten die den Lappen neu haben vorsichtig zu fahren und sich an die kmh zu halten. Am Anfang dachte ich auch, ich fahr nie schneller als erlaubt, aber wenn man sicherer ist neigt man leider dazu.

Nur muss ich jetzt extremst aufpassen das ich nicht noch mal geblitzt werde oder falsch Parke (was bei uns vorm Haus schwer ist)


----------



## olli1011 (19. Oktober 2015)

Unter 21 zu schnell und Falschparken kannste soviel wie du willst. Ohne Punkte keine Nachschulung und Punkte gibts für sowas nicht.

In der Probezeit immer Tacho 20 drüber ist Gefahrlos und danach halt außerorts 40 drüber und innerorts 30 drüber. 
Wenns dann mal Blitz gibt es kein Fahrverbot.
Nach dem 1. 25+ verstoß nur ein Jahr unter 25 drüber weil bei 2 mal 25+ in einem Jahr gibts auch nen Monat Entzug.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Oktober 2015)

Also hoffe ich, dass ich das 2te mal auch "nur" 10-20 zu schnell war, dann wirds nur teuer. Sonst wirds extrem teuer ...


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lerne daraus, mach die Augen auf und erkenne zumindest die festen Blitzer immer. Dieser Führerschein auf Probe ist ja wirklich hart, gab es bei mir noch nicht.



Ne Probezeit wird es bei dir ja wohl schon gegeben haben oder hast du deinen Führerschein vor dem 1.November 1986 gemacht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

Es soll hier im Forum ja Leute geben die schon früher den Lappen gemacht haben. Ich bin ja auch mit so etwas nie belästigt worden, aber selbst wenn wäre deren Beute sehr gering gewesen ( 3 Knöllchen + 1 x 17Km/h Brutto )


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bist aber noch meilenweit vom Hihgscore entfernt. Der liegt aktuell bei 42x geblitzt in zwei Stunden:
> Der Postillon: Rekord: Sportwagenfahrer schafft Blitzmarathon (42x geblitzt werden) in unter zwei Stunden


Dir ist schon klar dass du eine Satirezeitung verlinkst?
Der Rekord einer ehemaligen Kollegin lag bei 2x den selben Blitzer innerhalb von 10min, da geht also deutlich mehr .


olli1011 schrieb:


> In der Probezeit immer Tacho 20 drüber ist Gefahrlos und danach halt außerorts 40 drüber und innerorts 30 drüber.
> Wenns dann mal Blitz gibt es kein Fahrverbot.
> Nach dem 1. 25+ verstoß nur ein Jahr unter 25 drüber weil bei 2 mal 25+ in einem Jahr gibts auch nen Monat Entzug.


Und das war jetzt hoffentlich auch Satire. Mehrfache "langsame" Überschreitung kann übrigens, wenn sie auffällig oft auftritt, auch abgestraft werden.


----------



## olli1011 (19. Oktober 2015)

In 6 Jahren hat es mich 4 mal zwischen 30-40 zu schnell erwischt mit dem Auto nie was passiert außer Regelbußgeld + Punkte die Reform sei dank ja jetzt einzeln verjähren als läuft man da auch nicht Gefahr in Bedrängnis zu kommen.
Nur fürs Motorrad musste ich nen halbes Jahr Fahrtenbuch führen weil da so nen Kerl drauf gemerkt hat das er gelasert wurde kein Bock auf 6 Monate zu Fuß gehen hatte  und schnell umgedreht ist vor der Kontrollstelle. Leider hatte ich ganz vergessen wer meine Maschine zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte   .  Sachen gibts.

Wenn man sich nicht zu doof anstellt ist einiges möglich hier in D, Strafen sind nen Witz. Was jeder daraus macht muss er selber wissen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2015)

Also ich wurde in 16 Jahren einmal mit 22km/h zu schnell geblitzt.
Fahre zwar meist auch etwas zu schnell, aber bestimmt keine 30-40km/h.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre lieber 40-xx aufwärts auf einer (warum auch immer) begrenzten Autobahn zu schnell, als 10 km/h mehr als erlaubt in einer 30er Zone oder sonstigen innerstädtischen Straßen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Oktober 2015)

Update:

Post kam von der Polizei: 25€ bei 15 (18) kmh zu viel.


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2015)

Top! Lerne draus ^^


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Oktober 2015)

Jupp, vorher schauen, ob und wo geblitzt wird oder währenddessen warnen lassen.


----------



## isnicable (26. Oktober 2015)

Wurde nach der Fahrschule das erst mal nach 5 Monaten geblitzt, natürlich mit dem Dienstwagen ^^ 
das 2. mal dann auf der Autobahn, freie bahn und dann steht an der Seite ne 120. Ich so "hier wird schon kein Blitzer stehen"  10 sec. später *blitz*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2015)

Bin ich jetzt Rekordhalter? Bei mir hatte es über 18 Jahre gedauert


----------



## norse (26. Oktober 2015)

einfach mal an die Geschwindigkeit halten ...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Oktober 2015)

Mal warten, ob vom starrenkasten auch noch was kommt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2015)

Da bleibt nur abwarten und sich überraschen zu lassen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann nur die App _Blitzer.de_ fürs Handy empfehlen. Soll kein Anreiz zum schnell fahren sein, kann aber ganz nützlich sein. Auch bei Stau- & Gefahrenwarnung. Ist bis jetzt auf 16000km zu 99% zuverlässig gewesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne Probezeit wird es bei dir ja wohl schon gegeben haben oder hast du deinen Führerschein vor dem 1.November 1986 gemacht?


Oh ja, viel früher.  

Und da hier gerade High Cores gesammelt werden. 312km/h bei erlaubten 100km/h in der damals noch existenten Tschechoslowakei, anno 1990 auf dem Weg von Wien nach Brünn, ohoh, das war teuer, ohoh... 
Die schöne aufgemachte GSX 1100 mit 1325ccm und 185 Hinterrad PS, hach, ist das lange her...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar dass du eine Satirezeitung verlinkst?


Meinst Du wirklich? Gab es denn 1845 schon Satirezeitungen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich ziehe es dennoch vor meine Schandtaten für mich zu behalten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch reingelegt worden. Die Wiener "Freunde" meinten, die Tschechen können nur bis 250km/h messen, jaja, die Schwätzer, so schlimm war es nicht, total billig im Vergleich zu heute. Die haben das erst bei der Ausreise nach dem Wochenende in Brünn geschafft, mir das Ticket zu geben. Die haben immer nur auf die Horden gewartet, die zu Reitwagen-Wochenenden in Brünn eingefalen sind. Und Schandtat? Es war eine leere Autobahn. Aber so richtig geglaubt haben das Ticket zu der Zeit viele nicht, zu der Zeit gab es kaum Motorräder über 150PS, aber zum Thema zurück.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich sprach von mir und dem was ich in der Jugend alles angestellt hatte, nur eben ohne Belohnungen der Staatsmacht.


----------

